# crock-pot Corn Pudding



## ricciardo (Oct 23, 2010)

Corn Pudding

1 pkg. (8 oz.) cream cheese, softened

2 eggs, beaten

1/3 C. sugar

2 1/3 C. fresh or frozen sweet corn

1 pkg. (8 ½ oz.) corn bread muffin mix

1 C. milk

2 T. melted butter

1 t. salt

¼ t. ground nutmeg

Lightly grease crock-pot. In a mixing bowl, blend cream cheese, eggs, and sugar. Add remaining ingredients and mix well. Transfer to crock-pot. Cover and cook on high 3 to 4 hours. This is like a corn soufflé. You set it and forget it until dinner.


----------



## nwdave (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks, gotta give this a try.


----------



## squirrel (Oct 24, 2010)

Yum! That sounds good, thanks for sharing!


----------



## thebarbequeen (Oct 24, 2010)

oops! thought that said "CRACK-Pot" at first and figured it must be REALLY good!  I think that may be accurate.. Thanks for sharing this - sounds so easy and good.


----------



## ricciardo (Nov 22, 2010)

Took leftovers and sliced it like bread.  put it on a griddle with some butter and browned both sides.  Served with some left over brisket.  outstanding meal.


----------

